# prom hairstyles.



## xmrsvindieselx (May 7, 2006)

well since my prom is like a month and a half away.. I need some ideas on how to do my hair !! ANY suggestions will be appreciated greatly !! theres some pics of me if it helps.. thanks!!


----------



## Cherrie (May 8, 2006)

I did this a few weeks ago for this one client of mine. It was her senior prom. You could also add flowers or garments. This is just one of the ideas. 8)


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrie* 
_I did this a few weeks ago for this one client of mine. It was her senior prom. You could also add flowers or garments. This is just one of the ideas. 8)_

 

oh my god thats beautiful !! ..except i really dont want to do twists/ braids..

also..would my hair look bad if i but blonde/red highlights in it?


----------



## kaliraksha (May 8, 2006)

What color is your dress? What type of jewelry do you want to focus most on? =)


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_What color is your dress? What type of jewelry do you want to focus most on? =)_

 

my dress is black and has silver diamonds on it.. it cuts down LOW in the front..so I want to do diamon jewelry..but not too much becaus ethe dress is a halter and the diamond on the dress go around my neck.I hope this makes sense


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 14, 2006)

I'd really appreciate help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks to all!


----------



## xsimzxgalx (May 15, 2006)

u cud do loose curls n loosely grip it 2 the side


----------



## xiahe (May 15, 2006)

i kinda agree with xsimzxgal...you could do loose curls.  ik "down-do's" were a little more popular last year and i'm sure that's the case with this year...

here are some pics of my hair @ last year's prom (i'm getting my hair done the same way / in a similar fashion this year....i just don't look good in updos!)















(ha...i look pissed but i wasn't!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






and my eyes looked TERRIBLE in this pic (the pink eyeshadow looked WAAAAAY too bright in that pic...it was just bad lighting and my e/s wasn't that bright, i swear!  so scratched my eyes out lol) but you can kinda see what the side looked like...(the dark brown is my natural color, BTW):






HTH!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_i kinda agree with xsimzxgal...you could do loose curls.  ik "down-do's" were a little more popular last year and i'm sure that's the case with this year...

here are some pics of my hair @ last year's prom (i'm getting my hair done the same way / in a similar fashion this year....i just don't look good in updos!)















(ha...i look pissed but i wasn't!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






and my eyes looked TERRIBLE in this pic (the pink eyeshadow looked WAAAAAY too bright in that pic...it was just bad lighting and my e/s wasn't that bright, i swear!  so scratched my eyes out lol) but you can kinda see what the side looked like...(the dark brown is my natural color, BTW):






HTH!_

 

you are so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the idea of curls.. but i kind of want an updo. My origional idea was to get extensions and curl my hair.then have a pomp in the front with a pretty fake flower clip in it.But i really dont know


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2006)

Updo would be great with a halter dress... or maybe half up... that way you can benefit from your extensions...I once had side swept bangs... and then from the back of my head near my neck they did this intricate braid upwards and then did lots of curls dropping down... and since my hair was so long it still had some length and the bangs framed my face =) I think its hard to imagine... but I'll see if I can find a pic if it's not too late.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_Updo would be great with a halter dress... or maybe half up... that way you can benefit from your extensions...I once had side swept bangs... and then from the back of my head near my neck they did this intricate braid upwards and then did lots of curls dropping down... and since my hair was so long it still had some length and the bangs framed my face =) I think its hard to imagine... but I'll see if I can find a pic if it's not too late._

 

well i was going to do my hair in either a half up pony tail with a pomp & flower..or all up with the pomp & flower but im not too sure yet.My prom is June 22nd so i have a while to decide on the style..but I dont know if Im putting highlights in it because i dont know what color to do..ahh..lol..so much for one night of dancing!lol.but i would loveee to see your pic if you can find it!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 18, 2006)

Im still looking for ideas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my prom is this thursday!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_i kinda agree with xsimzxgal...you could do loose curls.  ik "down-do's" were a little more popular last year and i'm sure that's the case with this year...

here are some pics of my hair @ last year's prom (i'm getting my hair done the same way / in a similar fashion this year....i just don't look good in updos!)















(ha...i look pissed but i wasn't!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






and my eyes looked TERRIBLE in this pic (the pink eyeshadow looked WAAAAAY too bright in that pic...it was just bad lighting and my e/s wasn't that bright, i swear!  so scratched my eyes out lol) but you can kinda see what the side looked like...(the dark brown is my natural color, BTW):






HTH!_

 
i just wanted to say that this dress is damn hott!


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 19, 2006)

maybe you will like this one? this is my prom hairstyle from my 2nd chance prom..  i hope it helps =)















and here are my FOTD from it.. 
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=490953


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 
_maybe you will like this one? this is my prom hairstyle from my 2nd chance prom..  i hope it helps =)















and here are my FOTD from it.. 
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=490953_

 

oh my god thats amazing.Im deffinatly using it..my mouth dropped when I saw it.Prom is thursday..so I will post pics asap! thanks so much gorgeous!


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 21, 2006)

no problem! im glad i can help.. please post pics of your prom style and dress ! i cant wait tio see it =)


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 
_no problem! im glad i can help.. please post pics of your prom style and dress ! i cant wait tio see it =)_

 

of course darling


----------

